# web hosting



## stirling (Jan 10, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good web hosting service. Preferably UK based but not absolutely necessary. My current one is a pain when it comes to support.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

There are a few good ones

Paid -

Http://www.hostultra.co.uk
Http://www.123-reg.co.uk
Http://www.streamline.net
Http://www.1and1.co.uk
http://www.fortunecity.com/
http://www.fasthosts.co.uk/
http://www.webfusion.co.uk/
http://www.heartinternet.co.uk/

For Free Ones -

Http://www.hostultra.co.uk
http://www.bravenet.com/
http://www.mister.net/
http://www.heartinternet.co.uk/freewebhosting.shtml
http://www.absolutely-free-hosting.com/
http://www.netfirms.com/web-hosting/web-hosting-basic/
http://www.150m.com/
http://www.freevirtualservers.com/free-hosting.htm

These are all the ones that i know

I hope this helps.

You can try searching on Google, Yahoo, Altavista

Thanks

Jay


----------



## stirling (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Jay - Have you actually used all these? I was kinda hoping for "use brand X - I do and they're great, good uptime, support etc." - but anyway I've gone with one off your list - hopefully they'll work out cos there's a couple on your list that I personally wouldn't recommend.

Cheers


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Im with streamline, Its not bad, i payed £66 for 2 years, With unlimited bandwidth, webspace, and its own sitewizard, with unlimited email address's. There is support but its VIA. messeges if you pay £20 you can get the livechat, However it does not have PHP and MYSQL Support, (But thats for forums). (I have the Unlimited Package)

With heartinterent they are a bit more expensive but they do have 24x7 support live, With builtin sitewizard with thousands of templates. Again its got unlimited on everything and it does have PHP and MYSQL. but its worth you comparing both of them to suit you.

Hope this helps as well.

Cya 

Jay.


----------



## stirling (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Jay - appreciate it.


----------

